# Freeview Channels - Babestation and Early Bird



## Nanker Phelge (May 16, 2010)

Firstly, I don't know why anybody would pay £1.50 a minute to talk dirty with a topless girl on the telly.....but how did these channels end up on freeview?

Early Bird is on until 9am, with other 'Adult' channels only able to air until 6am.

You don't have to subscribe and even with the sound down it's quite clear what's being discussed.

I feel like a proper old prude and don't know why they bother me, but it seems a bit too accessible for my liking


----------



## Geri (May 16, 2010)

I've never heard of them or accessed them. Maybe you are trying too hard?


----------



## Gingerman (May 16, 2010)

When you consider the amount of internet porn available why  would anyone even bother with Babestation et al


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 16, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> When you consider the amount of internet porn available why  would anyone even bother with Babestation et al



Some blokes were discussing it in a pub the other and one of 'em said he'd come home pissed, phoned up, fell asleep and it cost him a fortune


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 16, 2010)

Geri said:


> Maybe you are trying too hard?



Yep, that'll be me channel hoping too hard again


----------



## Combustible (May 16, 2010)

If you look at recent Ofcom judgements they appear to be cracking down on these free to air 'Adult' channels. For example

http://www.ofcom.org.uk/tv/obb/prog_cb/obb157/


----------



## Gingerman (May 16, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Some blokes were discussing it in a pub the other and one of 'em said he'd come home pissed, phoned up, fell asleep and it cost him a fortune


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 16, 2010)

Gingerman said:


>



He reckoned £200, and he wasn't even talking to the girl on the screen....just some random back of house 'hottie' who kept asking him if he was holding 'it' tight in his hand


----------



## Mr Smin (May 16, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> He reckoned £200, and he wasn't even talking to the girl on the screen....just some random back of house 'hottie' who kept asking him if he was holding 'it' tight in his hand



Damn - from the first post I thought it was possible to run a studio and sat channel time for 90 quid an hour. That was quite naive of me. Don't people complain when they phone in but don't get on the telly?


----------

